# any expats in tacloban



## lobsterman (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello , we are new on this forum , With my wife we spend holiday every year in tacloban , where we have build a house in 2009 . We are planning to leave Belgium and to settle in tacloban in a couple of years . We live outside tacloban , near samar . We would like to know if there are expats living in tacloban or will move very soon . It would be nice , if we can met sometimes or come togheter and change experiences . 
Hope to hear soon from you .
Delma & François from belgium


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lobsterman said:


> Hello , we are new on this forum , With my wife we spend holiday every year in tacloban , where we have build a house in 2009 . We are planning to leave Belgium and to settle in tacloban in a couple of years . We live outside tacloban , near samar . We would like to know if there are expats living in tacloban or will move very soon . It would be nice , if we can met sometimes or come togheter and change experiences .
> Hope to hear soon from you .
> Delma & François from belgium


Hi and welcome, My understanding is that there are indeed many expats in that area. If not here on the site, then surly when there you will meet many of them. I use to live down in that area (Masbate) a number of years ago. Really enjoyed the more rural lifestyle there as well as the people...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

That area is where I go on vacation. I see many expats at the Robinson Mall and hotels but they're pretty tight lipped. Only one ever acknowledge my presence when we passed in the grocery store. I'd like to meet some also as that's where I'll most likely end up eventually.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> That area is where I go on vacation. I see many expats at the Robinson Mall and hotels but they're pretty tight lipped. Only one ever acknowledge my presence when we passed in the grocery store. I'd like to meet some also as that's where I'll most likely end up eventually.


I find the same unfriendly attitude with expats and vacationers in the SM Clark mall. Never understood why such an attitude.
Best place to meet {sociable expats} would be in any VFW post that one can locate. Member or not, they are friendly usually and are a help if needed for information. Try contacting the
VFW Post in Angeles for their locations in other areas of the the country.


----------

